

Computational complexity may make accurate derivative pricing impossible - anigbrowl
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rongge/derivative.pdf

======
anigbrowl
A less technical explanation of why certain kinds of widely used derivative
pricing methods are NP-complete: [http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/appel/intractability-f...](http://www.freedom-to-
tinker.com/blog/appel/intractability-financial-derivatives)

